
Google and Amazon to Put More Books on Cellphones - ksvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/06/technology/internet/06google.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss&pagewanted=all
======
jpd

      But the public domain books available through Google Book 
      Search are not likely to be the most popular titles, as 
      they are older books for which copyrights have expired. 
      In contrast, the Kindle library includes scores of newly 
      released books, including many current best sellers.
    

Of course, who would want to read anything by Mark Twain or James Joyce when
you can read bestsellers by the likes of Janet Evanovich and Danielle Steel...

